# best shell for snows?



## destoned (Nov 13, 2004)

What's your favorite shell, make and load for hunting snows? I use Remington Nitro-Mag BB or BBB.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

All for the Kent 3 1/2" BB!! I would shoot hevi-shot but I cant afford it.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I am a Die hard Hevi shot man!!!! But I like to shoot 2 shot, for one reason only a snow goose isn't a whole lot bigger than a big mallard... well that might be a little streatch, but 2 shot is a deadly shot with snows...I also like to buy a case of Kent matrix tungsten just to have them around... I used to be very faithful to them as well...


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Reloaded 10 gauge BB's through T's !.5 ounces at 1550


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I agree with lynx, 2 shot in either winchester of federal depending on how rich I'm feeling. Usually not very rich.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Been using Federals in the red box. 1450 FPS 1/4 oz of shot in #2s and #3s over the decoys. Kills them every time.


----------



## sdhunter (Mar 28, 2006)

i use federal 3 1/2 BBB it works well and afordable. :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I shoot 3 inch 2s at everything. It really lites up the big geese in the early season.


----------



## Mike_Ulmr (Sep 7, 2004)

3inch 1's and 2's ducks, snows, and honkers. :sniper:


----------

